# Typical Age for TRT if Any



## John Ziegler (Jun 30, 2016)

Just wondering at around what age is TRT a safe bet regardless of a testosterone test.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 30, 2016)

Well if u say regardless of testosterone levels then why would it matter what age? I'd say when you know you're body is done growing then. Probably mid 20s for a male


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 30, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well if u say regardless of testosterone levels then why would it matter what age? I'd say when you know you're body is done growing then. Probably mid 20s for a male



I mean at what age is a good age to say I waited long enough to start trt. (not talking about steroid cycling)

20 years old is not old enough in my opinion to start trt if you still have a normal testosterone level for a 20 year old.

Now is 46 or so a good age to start trt even if you have a normal testosterone level for a 46 or so year old ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 30, 2016)

But u just said in your first post regardless of testosterone levels.


----------



## IHI (Jun 30, 2016)

No age requirment, goes by how you feel, your overall sense of well being. Some folks have to start trt in their 20s because their body doesn't work right, I started at 39 after yrs of feeling like shit, so my body stopped working in mid 30s.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 30, 2016)

If you have normal testosterone levels, you don't need TRT. You go on TRT when your levels drop to abnormal levels regardless of age.  Plain and simple.

I know people that have been put through puberty using TRT.


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 30, 2016)

Does your insurance cover TRT?  I think that's a big factor too.


----------



## IHI (Jun 30, 2016)

Mine covers doc appointments and labs like normal.
Oil, small percentage, knocks off $22/per 10ml vial
Syringes/needles all out of pocket

Plus insu rance dictates your protocol, hence why normal doctors just want to squeeze you into the normal range, higher levels red flag insurance companies and then they rebuke any coverage regarding trt, including doc appointments  and labs


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I mean at what age is a good age to say I waited long enough to start trt. (not talking about steroid cycling)
> 
> 20 years old is not old enough in my opinion to start trt if you still have a normal testosterone level for a 20 year old.
> 
> Now is 46 or so a good age to start trt even if you have a normal testosterone level for a 46 or so year old ?



There is no good age to start if you have test levels that are adequate.  The premise of the question isn't correct. It requires that we grant you the notion that trt is just plain good for any male at some point in life. If you are 96 with a test level of 500 trt still isn't a good option.

So there is no age. It's dependent on bloodwork and symptoms


----------



## IHI (Jun 30, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is no good age to start if you have test levels that are adequate.  The premise of the question isn't correct. It requires that we grant you the notion that trt is just plain good for any male at some point in life. If you are 96 with a test level of 500 trt still isn't a good option.
> 
> So there is no age. It's dependent on bloodwork and symptoms



Smoke/mirrors, black magic and trickery with the question you asked..argh......lol


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 30, 2016)

2. It's a prime number so it's like, science. Can't argue with that


----------



## Dex (Jun 30, 2016)

The age that you stop waking up with morning wood.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 30, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is no good age to start if you have test levels that are adequate.  The premise of the question isn't correct. It requires that we grant you the notion that trt is just plain good for any male at some point in life. If you are 96 with a test level of 500 trt still isn't a good option.
> 
> So there is no age. It's dependent on bloodwork and symptoms



What would you say if your test levels range from 360 - 399 through the year?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 30, 2016)

At 46  I am feeling less motivated to workout and my muscles are feeling soft.

Before these past few months Id workout do bench once a week and feel pretty yolked up for a few days.

Now it looks and feels like maybe a liitle sore not really swole not much of a difference in size looks or hardness.

I havent got a testosterone test since 2014  but im thinking even if it says im 500 or better I still want to go on trt.

I feel like if i wait any longer Im just wasting time that i could be feeling and looking better.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> What would you say if your test levels range from 360 - 399 through the year?



That's why I said bloodwork and symptoms not just bloodwork.  Having a level at 300 may not be enough for some lifestyles. I see no reason why it can't be made to fit your lifestyle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> At 46  I am feeling less motivated to workout and my muscles are feeling soft.
> 
> Before these past few months Id workout do bench once a week and feel pretty yolked up for a few days.
> 
> ...



Or, you could invest money in a professional diet and training and see what you get there first. A lot of the time this happens because your body has adapted to what you have been doing. Time to dial it up.

Motivaton on the other hand is a lot more trickey.  

Personal choice Ziggy. You do what's best. Test is definitely an option. Just want you to see big picture is all.


----------



## Maijah (Jun 30, 2016)

Ziggy if your muscles are feeling soft then change your routine. The workouts you have posted in the past are ok but you would make much more progress with a different routine. Now I'm not even taking into consideration diet, first things first.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 1, 2016)

Zig its only gonna get harder and harder to find motivation and make gains..A little test makes all the difference


----------

